# Hey guys I need help finding a home for PB white GSD



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

Yesterday I came across a PB male GSD on Craigslist and she had him listed as free. SO I called her. She said she already had a home lined up for him but would call me if something happened. Well something happened... the family that took him had to bring him back 5 hours later. He is unaltered and is all white. I don't want him to end up in the wrong hands. I live in Dayton OH and I need to find a good home for him asap!! He is 1 year old. Up to date on shots with vet records. Can any help or point me in the right direction??


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Contact Echo.


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> Contact Echo.


Sorry I don't understand.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I believe they mean there is a person on here with the name Echo that has a white GSD, they might be able to help you


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Echo is a White GSD Rescue. And that person is on the forum. But here is the website. 

Echo Dogs White Shepherd Rescue

The Ohio contacts.

OH: Brenda Sneed - Echo Dogs White Shepherd Rescue - [email protected]​OH: Alicia Cipar - Echo Dogs White Shepherd Rescue - [email protected]


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

BlackPuppy said:


> Echo is a White GSD Rescue. And that person is on the forum. But here is the website.
> 
> Echo Dogs White Shepherd Rescue
> 
> ...


^^^^ This. Thanks BlackPuppy for explaining for me!!!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

BlackPuppy said:


> Echo is a White GSD Rescue. And that person is on the forum. But here is the website.
> 
> Echo Dogs White Shepherd Rescue
> 
> ...


 
I was close, right?

ahahhahahahhahaha too funny. :crazy:


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

You all are amazing! Thanks so much. I just sent then an email.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I hope he finds a good home. Those whites are beautiful!


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

BlackPuppy said:


> I hope he finds a good home. Those whites are beautiful!


Still waiting to here back from Echo and our local no-kill shelter. Anyone else have any ideas??


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Contact all breed rescues and all color GSD rescues. The rescue that just pulled a white for me was an all breed rescue.

When I send out a dog, I send it to as many rescues as I can.


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> Contact all breed rescues and all color GSD rescues. The rescue that just pulled a white for me was an all breed rescue.
> 
> When I send out a dog, I send it to as many rescues as I can.


Ok will do. thanks


----------



## SusiQ (Jul 27, 2007)

I live in Cleveland did the family mention why they brought him back? My female is bossy but my hybrid is very submissive. I might be able to help out if he isn't dog aggressive.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

SusiQ said:


> I live in Cleveland did the family mention why they brought him back? My female is bossy but my hybrid is very submissive. I might be able to help out if he isn't dog aggressive.


I would love to see pictures of your hybrid :wub:


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

SusiQ said:


> I live in Cleveland did the family mention why they brought him back? My female is bossy but my hybrid is very submissive. I might be able to help out if he isn't dog aggressive.


I think ECHO is going to take him. Nothing for sure yet. If you want to PM your phone number I can call you and let you know.


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

Still trying to find this guy a home. The reason the family brought him back was because he grabbed a hotdog out of a 3 yr olds hand. The family has 5 kids all under the age of 10 and 3 other dogs....


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Any word from Echo? If you could foster him temporarily it might help his chances of getting into a rescue.

So a puppy grabbed a hot dog out of a hand? Go figure!


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> Any word from Echo? If you could foster him temporarily it might help his chances of getting into a rescue.
> 
> So a puppy grabbed a hot dog out of a hand? Go figure!


Nothing from Echo today. I did speak to someone yesterday but haven't heard back from her yet. I can't take him in. I wish I could but I have no room. The person that has him right now has only had him for a week and wants him gone ASAP. 

I know right... I can't believe people would let a young pup around kids with food on the 1st night they take him in... AMAZING!!! They knew nothing about his past ... just plain stupid.


----------



## Asche-zu-Staub (Apr 25, 2010)

GSD MOM said:


> The person that has him right now has only had him for a week and wants him gone ASAP.


That's ridiculous. its like these people arent even giving him a chance...a week? it ******* ticks me off to see these beautiful dogs juggled around like this...and before they even get to know them? If i lived in OH i'd foster in a second. Keep looking, i hope she doesnt give him to another bad place... ignorance! 

PS.

What kind of dog wouldn't steal a hot dog out of a kids hand...were they expecting a perfectly trained free dog?

god i wish i could help :-(


----------



## SusiQ (Jul 27, 2007)

I would love to share pics of Diablo (the hybrid) - PM me your e-mail address and I'll send them. The "little" bugger will be 2 next week and is already 130 lbs! My work computer won't let me on photobucket or those types of sites.


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

Ah the one in Riverside - he's back on Craigslist but now they are wanting $100 for him. I would foster him but Ursa is due to come into heat soon and I'm waiting till after that to spay her. Don't really want to deal with an intact male in the house because with my luck he'd be obnoxious and loud.

Hopefully you can get something worked out for him before they send him off with god knows who.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

If you lived in Cali I would refer you to the spcaLA in Long Beach, CA. But your in OH. 

Best of luck with him!


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

spiritsmom said:


> Ah the one in Riverside - he's back on Craigslist but now they are wanting $100 for him. I would foster him but Ursa is due to come into heat soon and I'm waiting till after that to spay her. Don't really want to deal with an intact male in the house because with my luck he'd be obnoxious and loud.
> 
> Hopefully you can get something worked out for him before they send him off with god knows who.


She didn't tell me she had him posted again. I was just over there yesterday to see him. He is a nice guy but not ideal for a 1st time GSD owner. He is going to be a handful. Would have been nice to know I could stop this running around if she was going to post him on that website again.


----------



## My GSD (May 17, 2010)

I would love some pics, maybe just maybe my parents will be on my side and maybe shipping him to Texas though that is risky not being able to spend time with him.


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

You can also try White Paws GSD Rescue in Wisconsin - 

White Paws German Shepherd Rescue, Wisconsin 

I don't know if they have room right now, but they've taken several dogs from OH in the past and have a coordinator they work with who can set up a transport (Dayton to Green Bay would be really easy). 

Maureen is on this forum and is the Intake Coordinator for White Paws - her username is "Prinzsalpha" here if you want to send her a PM, or you can e-mail Nancy (the director of White Paws) directly at the e-mail address given on their website.


----------

